# Question!



## OfMiceAndMe (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a mouse that is active, clear eyes and nice fur. I noticed a lil mucus discharge from her anus when I picked her up today though. Is this automatically a bad sign? Or can this happen?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

If you just got here there is a good chance that was her mucus plug and that she may be pregnant


----------

